# نسخة الويندوز الذهبية الاخف والاجمل على الاطلاق Windows XP Micro Samovar 2011 بحجم 208 ميجا



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2011)

Windows XP Micro Samovar 2011







Assembly based on Windows XP Pro sp3 Corporate computers designed to  work as a network storage on a LAN for internet surfing and downloading  files via file sharing networks.
In assembling the maximum removed all the components related to other  problems, the size of files to install 140 Mb, components for the stable  operation and networking functions submitted.
No sound.

DirectX is not supported.
Help and Support not.
IE not update via Windows Update no installation is possible when you  install UpdatePack-XPSP3-Rus Live from simplix (18.12.2010) with  critical updates from a kit installation disk.
Games and Windows Media player there, and much more.
Added a few issues and made the settings interfaces.
The installer system in the style of Windows 2000, the keys in the set,  before installing the key is better written as required when installing  the system.

System requirements: 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor with 1 GHz.
256 MB of RAM.
128 MB VRAM
Hard disk drive with 5 GB of free disk space.
A DVD-ROM drive.
Access to the Internet.

Title: Windows XP Micro
Version: 5.1
Developer: microsoft
By assembling: Samovar
Year: 2011
Platform: x86 (32bit)
********: English/Russian
Medicine: There
File size: 208 MB 






*للتحميل أضغط هنا*​​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا ميكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2011)

*ميرسي فادي ع مرورك

نورتني​*


----------



## الهامي فهمي (15 أبريل 2012)

الينك لايغمل وشششششششششكرا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

*اللنك انتهت صلاحيته​*


----------



## iBassam (30 يناير 2013)

اخي الحبيب ميكي ياريت تجدد الرابط حتي يستفيد الاعضاء من هذا الوندوز الخفيف وتضع شرح عربي لمزاياه
الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2013)

iBassam قال:


> اخي الحبيب ميكي ياريت تجدد الرابط حتي يستفيد الاعضاء من هذا الوندوز الخفيف وتضع شرح عربي لمزاياه
> الرب يباركك



*الموضوع بقاله سنتين بالظبط
وطبيعي اللنك ينتهي صلاحيته
وكمان الويندوز ده مش عندي حاليا
لكن عندي ويندوز XP , 7 بأصدارات أحدث
وعندي نسخه ويندوز مسيحيه بجميع التعريفات
لو محتاج اي ويندوز من دول قولي وانا تحت أمرك​*


----------



## iBassam (1 فبراير 2013)

اولا بشكرك علي ردك
ثانيا ياريت تحط نسخة وندوز 7 او اكس بي مسيحية انجليزية او عربي ماحتفرق بس ياريت تحاول تحافظ علي النسخ من انتهاء الروابط ان آمكن

والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2013)

*بسبب قله وقتي الفتره الحاليه
ومش هقدر ارفع النسخ اللي عندي
عشان كده جبتلك نسخ مضمونه ومجربه


نسخه الاكس بى  Windows XP Professional SP3 Black Edition بتحديثات شهر يناير 2013 بحجم 668 ميجا 






ملحوظة : للحصول على الشكل البلاك .. 
يجب بعد التسطيب الموافقة على تسطيب البرامج الموجودة في الرسالة التي تظهر عقب الانتهاء من التسطيب .

 كما موضح فى الصور



















One Link

IFile

او


FileRio


300MB

FileSwap

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثاني

الجزء الثالث


في روابط اخري بس ده افضلهم واسرعهم 
لو عايز غيره قولي وانا انزلهم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2013)

*Windows 7 Ultimate
 بتحديثات شهر يناير الحالى
للنواتين   x86 x64






اولا النسخه x86
Size : 2.57 - Gb


One ISO Link

FileRio

One Gb Link

Uploaded

الجزء الاول

الجزء الثاني

الجزء الثالث



ثانيا النسخه x64
 Size : 3.49 - Gb


One ISO  Link

FileRio


One Gb Link

Uploaded

الجزء الاول

الجزء الثاني

الجزء الثالث

الجزء الرابع



لتحميل لودر التفعيل


أضغط هنا​*

*في روابط اخري كتيره في جميع الاجزاء والروابط
اي رابط مش يشتغل معاك قولي انزل غيره ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2013)

*سلام ونعمه لكل اخوتي*​ 
*نقدم لكم اليوم*​ 
*نسخه ويندوز بحبك يا يسوع 2013*​ 
*sp3 باخر التحديثات *​ 
*ويشمل الويندوز البرامج الاتيه*​ 

*Flash Player*​ 
*CCleaner*​

*K-Lite Codec Pack Mega 9.4.0*​

*Firefox 17.0*​ 
*Yahoo! Messenger 11*​ 
*Sumatra PDF*​ 
*Internet Explorer 8*​ 
​​​*ونشكر فريق عمل اسرة منتديات بحبك يا يسوع*​ 

*لتحميل نسخه الويندوز*​ 
*وهيا مقسمه علي ثلاث اجزاء*​ 
*روابط مباشره*​ 
*الجزء الاول*​ 
http://archive.org/download/lovejesus0/loveyoujesuswin.part1.rar​ 
الجزء الثاني​ 
http://archive.org/download/lovejesus0/loveyoujesuswin.part2.rar​ 
الجزء الثالث​ 
http://archive.org/download/lovejesus0/loveyoujesuswin.part3.rar​ 

*روابط    مباشره*​ 
*الجزء الاول*​ 
http://concord-computers.com/loveyoujesuswin.part1.rar​ 
*الجزء الثاني*​ 
http://concord-computers.com/loveyoujesuswin.part2.rar​ 
*الجزء الثالث*​ 
http://concord-computers.com/loveyoujesuswin.part3.rar​ 

وللتحميل من الفور شيرد​ 
الجزء الاول​ 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/k8ef4Nep/loveyoujesuswinpart1.html​ 
الجزء الثاني​ 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/UDVAG-j5/loveyoujesuswinpart2.html​ 
الجزء الثالث​ 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/jFCVWjpT/loveyoujesuswinpart3.html​ 

*شرح نسخ السي دي*​ 

اولا ننزل برنامج نيرو6​ 

ودا رابط التحميل​ 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VOBT4CmF/Nero-6608a.html​ 

او​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vbh759a1j2xhe8d​ 


شرح النسخ​ 







​ 






​ 







​ 








​ 






​ 




شرح نسخ السي دي من علي ويندوز سيفن
باستخدام برنامج PowerISO ويصلح ايضا لويندوز اكس بي​ 
لتحميل البرنامج​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?f39st9srj1b2v4c​ 
او​ 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/x3AlhyZs/PowerISO.html​ 

نشغل برنامج PowerISO​ 


 


 


 


شرح التنصيب​ 


بداية تسطيب الويندوز​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 

هيبدا الجهاز فى تحميل بعض البيانات لفترة زى الصورة
وبعد الانتهاء هيعمل ريستارت لوحده​ 




​ 
بعد الريستارت
هنسيب الجهاز يعمل بوت من الهارد​ 




​ 




​ 
هيفتح الجهاز بعدها على الشاشة​ 





​ 
هنسيبه ونكمل زى الصور​ 





​ 




​ 

بعد ميخلص هيعمل ريستارت وهيفتح على الشاشة دى​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 

كده تم الانتهاء من التسطيب
ومبرووك الويندوز​ 




​ 
لتحميل كل الشرح في رابط​ 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/28Z8G0pz/shath.html​ 

او​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mc2ecyz4qkbt7sj​ 

مسموح بالنقل لاي موقع او اي جروب 
ورجاء محبه عدم نزع حقوق الموقع من الصور
اذكرونا في صلواتكم
اسرة منتديات بحبك يا يسوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 فبراير 2013)

*ثيمات الويندوز المسيحي*​ 








​ 





​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 








​ 








​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 






​ 



طبعا منسناش حبايبنا الاطفال وجبنلهم سيمز خاص بيهم​ 







​


----------



## iBassam (2 فبراير 2013)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## تاج الملك (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا الوندوز


----------



## تاج الملك (22 ديسمبر 2013)

تسلم ايديك


----------

